

Ask HN: Stealth mode average length? - DTrejo

Would anyone know the average time spent in stealth mode for startups?<p>(Clustrix from YC W06 made me think of this question)
======
amk
That number won't be important because it varies widely from startup to
startup. It depends on the type of product, how long it will take to
conceptualize and develop, and also the people behind it. It could be as
little as 2 months to as long as 2 years.

